# Post your covers here!



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

i'll start off with a HIM - Right Here In My Arms vocal cover, see me diggin it

Playing: Right Here 2.mp3 - picosong


----------



## TheRudeMustache (Mar 17, 2014)

Mason Jennings -Train Leaving Grey


----------



## TheRudeMustache (Mar 17, 2014)

@DonutsGalacticos really nice job with the different parts of that song. not too many could cover that well i think. Great work.


----------



## Pennyroyal Tea (Mar 28, 2014)

Not sure if this counts, I was just singing along. Anyways.I messed up on lyrics a few times in both songs. And while singing Mudhoney's song, people were sleeping while I was singing....that's the fake yells/exclamations.


Screaming Trees

Mudhoney

I'm still learning stuff in order to get better. I'd actually like honest feedback so I know what to work on.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

@TheRudeMustache, pretty cool cover, good guitar work haven't heard the original but you sound good. @Pennyroyal Tea, keep on trying, practicing, don't be afraid to actually sing it, with time you'll get better.

here's a new cover.

Playing: Frente a Frente.mp3 - picosong


----------



## Pennyroyal Tea (Mar 28, 2014)

I've done a couple of new song sing along things

I tried singing out a bit. Despite my bad mic quality, this was the result
Another Screaming Trees Song

Eddie Vedder

I think I did slightly better on the Eddie Vedder one


----------



## ANaNAs (Apr 8, 2014)

I tried to sang Summertime. You can listen to it here, but a bit of a warning: I'm not a native English speaker so you can hear my accent. Also, I'm not that good at singing, so that cover _may_ sound better muted.  XD


----------



## SkittlesButterface (Apr 17, 2014)

Geez these are old...back before I had rainbow hair XD Please excuse my relatively crappy guitar playing. 






Apologies, this video is much more quiet


----------



## SkittlesButterface (Apr 17, 2014)

@TheRudeMustache I thoroughly enjoyed your cover


----------



## TheRudeMustache (Mar 17, 2014)

SkittlesButterface said:


> Geez these are old...back before I had rainbow hair XD Please excuse my relatively crappy guitar playing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


liked your singing in the first one


----------



## TheRudeMustache (Mar 17, 2014)

something in the way- nirvana


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

the nirvana thread:

Playing: Lake Of Fire.mp3 - picosong


----------



## Candy007 (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh, its an old thread..doesnt matter :crazy:
This is the only one i've posted online :


----------

